# Have you read "How to create a new poll at PerC" before making your first poll?



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

*Have you read "How to create a new poll at PerC" before making your first poll?*

Have you read "How to create a new poll at PersonalityCafe." before making your first poll to make sure you know how to do it, or didn't bother to spend time reading it and try to figure out how do it yourself?

The last question assumes you have very little to no experience at making poll threads.


----------



## JigOS (Nov 4, 2010)

The closest appropriate option for me was *"Yes and no, I have some experience making poll threads in other forums"*, but its more like *"Ignored sticky completely because I'm experienced with vBulletin."*


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

No, I have experience making polls on other forums.


----------



## Steve MD (Jun 11, 2010)

I read it _after_ creating my first poll........


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

I made my first poll before that thread was created.


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

I didn't know such a thread existed.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

My first poll was screencapped in that post so no ...


----------



## emii2014 (Dec 22, 2009)

I prefer to be self-sufficient
:/


----------



## soulsearch (Apr 6, 2011)

I winged my first poll, figuring it out for myself. 
I didn't know that a thread on making a poll actually existed.


----------

